# Sheet Size For 250Rs



## Jewels (Jan 17, 2011)

We have ordered our 250RS and I am starting to prepare for what I will need to set up our 2nd home. Specifically, what size sheets did you buy for the "king" rear slide bed? How about the "king" u-shaped dinette? Neither of which are true king size beds, I think! Also what about the kid's bunks? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We don't use sheets on our beds. We use sleeping bags zipped together and it's a lot easier to make the bed!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

For the "king dinette", it is really a "full" size bed, not queen, not king, but the old "full". And the way you put the pieces together for it, I don't think it would be very easy to put sheets on it. Our grand daughter is the only one who has used the dinette, and just use a sleeping bag. The only thing "King" about it is the size for eating! Plenty of room for 4 adults to eat, and 6 in a pinch.

can't help you on the bed.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

First of all welcome to Outbackers! 
Second congrats on the new 250RS !!








We love ours, I am sure that you will enjoy yours also. 
We use twin sheets on the bunks although they are too large. We have also added foam toppers available at Wal-Mart to the bunks for extra padding. In addition we added the full vinyl zippered protectors to the bunks incase someone spills a drink...small kid things happen. So easy to pull off sheet and wipe and dry then clean sheet.
The king dinning table we actually have an air mattress that we can put atop the table/cushions for better sleeping. The air bed and pump stores neatly under the bench seat. 
I believe that the DW uses standard queen sheets on the bed. ??
Don't forget pillows. 
BTW- the rectangular clothes baskets fit nicely under the bottom bunk and are great for packing. We simply open the bunk door and slide them in and job done. Really makes packing and unpacking simple. 2 clothes baskets with clothes, 1 or 2 coolers and another basket with dry goods and we are gone. You can of course get different colors for different family members.
I hitch the truck up and the DW loads the baskets and we meet back in the front seat ready to roll...total time 5min. When we return the baskets go back into the house things get washed as needed and then returned to the TT ready for the next trip. 1 basket always is used to store things that cant be kept in the TT i.e. Hershey bars - this basket is also used for restocking supplies i.e. extra drink boxes, food items etc. Then when we just put it in the TT the things get put away and the basket can be stacked with the others. We like to try and keep it hassel/stress free loading and unloading. 
Recommend some over the door hooks for the bathroom door available at Lowes&#8230;they have some that match the rest of the hardware. You might as well pick up the obligatory residential bathroom door lock set - $7.00 and 3 min and the DW was happy. The 250 comes with a pass through lock - can't be locked from either side of the door. 
Before we took delivery we went through the house with a box/s and had our camper almost completely outfitted with extra/spare stuff we had accumulated. What we didn't have we put on a list and looked for sales or yard sale items. Just think that whatever you use/prefer to cook with you are going to want. By the time we took delivery we had several boxes filled and ready to be loaded. In the end we really didn't spend that much to stock our Outback. 
You will find things that your forgot just write them down...you did pack paper and pencil?
I also reccomend that when you do your pre-delivery that you actully use the manual overrides for both the rear and side sliders. You will hopefully never need them but if you do knowing how work them will save the weekend. 
Enjoy your new Outback!!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

The DW has corrected me







,,,,,King size sheets for the Bed. 
They twins are correct although a bit big. 
When in doubt check with the Queen!
Sorry...about that.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

On the bunks we use twin w/ padded matress protectors (yes they are a little big). On the King bed we use King sheet w/ a matress protector also. Don't know what the dinette or jack knife sofa. We got all of our bedding and rugs from Walmart and they match perfectly. You will love your new Outback. We are (im)patiently waiting for spring so that we can take our back out of storage.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

As for the "king" rear slide, it's 72W X 75L...a standard king fitted sheet is 76X80. While ours is so new and still snowed-in in storage since we picked it up a month ago, I can't say for certain that this'll work, but we're going to try using a standard king set and putting a 1 to 2" memory-foam topper on it with a wrap-style bed pad/mattress protector. That should fill it out pretty well, but if there's still too much left-over on the fitted, we've used bed sheet "straps" or "suspenders" from Bed Bath and Beyond to take up the slack.
For the front bunks that are 34X74, twin fitted are 39X75, so we'll use the "straps on those to make them nice and tight. Can't help ya on the dinette, although the floorplan specs say it's 82" on one dimension.
Regards, BGood


----------

